# Can 2 Electric Dryers plug into the same circuit or require individual 30 amp breakers?



## cooter1341 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Can 2 Electric Dryers plug into the same circuit or require individual 30 amp breakers?*

I have a dryer in my basement (the breaker box is located in basement as well), but my wife wants me to install a washer/dryer in the upstairs of my house - as its tough climbing up/down 3 flights of stairs just to do laundry. In looking at it, I have a place to install everything but just had the question about the 220v dryer hookup. I have a large chute that houses the AC ducts that goes from the AC unit (in the basement next to my dryer) to the upstairs of the house, so I can easily drop a power supply to connect everything. I just wanted to know if it is OK and safe to tie into the existing Dryer power supply or is it recommended to run the line to the actual breaker box and hook it up that way.

The basement dryer will remain in the basement (may get a renter later down the road) - so two dryers in my house total. Will 2 dryers trip the breaker if they are on the same one? Is it safe - I do not want to put to much strain on one line and burn my house down. 

Please let me know if it is possible to have 2 dryers on the same line or if its recommended to have each one on the breaker box. Thanks

p.s. also I am located in Ashburn, VA


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

cooter1341 said:


> but my wife has w05


What does this mean ?

Where are you located ?

Are you unplugging one to plug the other in ? :huh:


----------



## cooter1341 (Jun 21, 2010)

cooter1341 said:


> I have a dryer in my basement (and the breaker box as well), but my wife has w05


Please check again, it for some reason cut off the rest of my original post. I have put my question back into the main topic area. Thank you for your input and help.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

The 2 dryers will need seperate feeds, 2 will trip the breaker

You can't drop the feed down inside of the HVAC duct
Outside of the duct is OK


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

cooter1341 said:


> Will 2 dryers trip the breaker if they are on the same one?


Maybe someone makes a relay with 30A contacts and a 24 vac coil for this purpose so that it is not possible to run both dryers at the same time. 
A 3-way switch at each of two locations running at 24 vac would select which dryer is powered.


----------



## jonathan03 (Dec 30, 2008)

If you want to rent the basement at some point, separate the dryers and the rest of the electric if you can as you remodel. You don't want the basement apartment tripping breakers upstairs when they run their three hair dryers, toaster oven, curling iron at the same time. It will be much better for you and the renters if everything is separate as much as reasonably possible even if you don't plan on adding a second meter.


----------

